# Future VPS Company Dead Pool Wager Hall



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

Long overdue...

This is the thread where you wager a guess at your choice of a future VPS company that will deadpool (fail).

There are no rules.. Just pick a company and a guess of when the fail will happen.

We'll all refer to this and share popcorn and chatter as the inevitable faceplants happen.


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 27, 2014)

Unmetered VPS, They're a company(s) I see coming in the future... To fail

Unlimited VPS      Same as above

100TB     VPS      Same as Above.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 27, 2014)

GVH by April.  Customer churn and overspending will kill them.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

I pick Zeneva.  Yeah they offer VPS too... supposedly...  They'll flail around and resist total faceplant. 

ETA Q1 2014.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jan 27, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> GVH by April.  Customer churn and overspending will kill them.


That would be tragic for their 18 staff members.


----------



## fisle (Jan 27, 2014)

BuyVM by 2070


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 27, 2014)

ChicagoVPS has most of the low end market share (yes, more than 50%) according to a reliable source, so EVERYONE else is going to deadpool.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jan 27, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> ChicagoVPS has most of the low end market share (yes, more than 50%) according to a reliable source, so EVERYONE else is going to deadpool.


Then eventually they'll collapse on themselves.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

BuyVM, March 2015. You heard it here first.

@DomainBop I dont care if you believe me or not. I know what the reality is and dont need some unknown to believe me to feel justified about the accomplishments of my brand. Take it for what its worth, I made a statement so take it or leave it, no need to keep bringing it up. Only children do that.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn I am out of thanks for the day   Sucks having a thank limit.  

Thanks @CVPS_Chris for your wager.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> stuff stuff stuff #winning


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 27, 2014)

fisle said:


> BuyVM by 2070


The way they party, their livers won't hold out that long...


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 27, 2014)

Volumedrive 2014.... no monniezzzz


Digital Ocean 2016.... credit limit maxed out with datasales.


----------



## blergh (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm honestly surprised to see a thread like this here, oh well.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 27, 2014)

blergh said:


> I'm honestly surprised to see a thread like this here, oh well.


Used to be a regular feature on LET...before LET became ColoSelling.


----------



## Nett (Jan 27, 2014)

10GB RAM, 500GB disk, NO IPv4, /96 IPv6, unmetered 10Gbps. $7 LET pricing. I PROMISE this will happen before 2020.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

blergh said:


> I'm honestly surprised to see a thread like this here, oh well.


It's healthy..  Fabozzi is in the house and started it  Surprised?... But in all fairness, everyone is on better behavior and we all have our big boy pullups on. 

Nothing wrong with finger pointing about perceived weakness in companies.   Yeah providers, boo! Scary.   Should get folks extra motivated if they show up on said lists and are legitimately sound.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 27, 2014)

Net said:


> 10GB RAM, 500GB disk, NO IPv4, /96 IPv6, unmetered 10Gbps. $7 LET pricing. I PROMISE this will happen before 2020.


This is possible today 
Fdcservers to the rescue.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> I dont care if you believe me or not. I know what the reality is


Interesting. I wonder how you got your hands on the sales data of _every single VPS-selling company in the low end VPS industry_.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't like name calling posts.

Any usefull information? -> Nope.

Any sarcasm and enviousness? -> Yup.

Should be closed.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 27, 2014)

NodePacket said:


> Volumedrive 2014.... no monniezzzz
> 
> 
> Digital Ocean 2016.... credit limit maxed out with datasales.


These are good picks


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 27, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> I don't like name calling posts.
> 
> Any usefull information? -> Nope.
> 
> ...


What's the point of closing a thread?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> BuyVM, March 2015. You heard it here first.
> 
> 
> @DomainBop I dont care if you believe me or not. I know what the reality is and dont need some unknown to believe me to feel justified about the accomplishments of my brand. Take it for what its worth, I made a statement so take it or leave it, no need to keep bringing it up. Only children do that.


Only if there was a big enough fish  pony to swallow give them a ride. ony:

BuyVM has the brand reputation which would make it worth a lot. I could see it deadpooling when Fran turns 30, by then though he will probably already be retired and as wealthy as Clark Howard.


----------



## peterw (Jan 28, 2014)

Rumors can kill a company. Nobody on a expansion ride can survice if 50% of its user base run away. I think some users here like to see company failing. With the mergings and buy outs through the last months people getting nervous and we can harm companies if they are posted here.

This thread is a  name and shame for the mob.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 28, 2014)

peterw said:


> Rumors can kill a company. Nobody on a expansion ride can survice if 50% of its user base run away. I think some users here like to see company failing. With the mergings and buy outs through the last months people getting nervous and we can harm companies if they are posted here.
> 
> This thread is a  name and shame for the mob.


If rumours can kill your company, there's something wrong with either your business model, or your attitude towards (potential) customers. Personally I consider transparency quite a bit more important than "protecting poorly run companies from falling apart". Not to mention that closing a thread doesn't actually make rumours go away.


----------



## sv01 (Jan 28, 2014)

burst.net  2015.


----------



## palarson (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know whether they'll survive or not but Burst.net has got my goat. A long time customer (since 2007?). My server has been having severe and disrupting network and VPS hosting problems since before last year. The problems are at a crescendo right now. I've been "trying" to move data out to my new server on AWS for over a week. The interrupt storms on my VM make that task very difficult. I would love to get my money back for my server (many, many, many tickets filed and service issues raised with what few techs eventually answer their support line) but their Scranton office is not answering the phone, returning customer client service phone messages, or even returning repeated messages left with their answering service.  I think a better dead pool wager for Burst.net is mid summer 2014.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Only if there was a big enough fish  pony to swallow give them a ride. ony:
> 
> BuyVM has the brand reputation which would make it worth a lot. I could see it deadpooling when Fran turns 30, by then though he will probably already be retired and as wealthy as Clark Howard.


If he was anything other than scared of us, he wouldn't have tried to buy us out several times now.  Sad news for him though... he simply can't afford BuyVM.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> If he was anything other than scared of us, he wouldn't have tried to buy us out several times now.  Sad news for him though... he simply can't afford BuyVM.


Chris claimed to spend $50,000 per week on hardware.

Yeah, I laughed at that, too.


----------



## tchen (Jan 28, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> If rumours can kill your company, there's something wrong with either your business model, or your attitude towards (potential) customers. Personally I consider transparency quite a bit more important than "protecting poorly run companies from falling apart". Not to mention that closing a thread doesn't actually make rumours go away.


Business case studies 101.  Tylenol.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> If he was anything other than scared of us, he wouldn't have tried to buy us out several times now.  Sad news for him though... he simply can't afford BuyVM.


Haha when I found out how big you guys actually are, I laughed. I would rather see you deadpool than spend any money on it. CVPS monthly income is 6-10 times BuyVMs monthly income.

Its not that I cant afford it, its not worth what Fran wants. How can anyone justify spending 7 figures when it only makes mid six figures? Would be a poor business decision.



raindog308 said:


> Chris claimed to spend $50,000 per week on hardware.
> 
> Yeah, I laughed at that, too.


Well its much higher than that now, but lets put it this way....

$50,000/ $3500 ( avg machine cost ) is only 14 machines added per month. Not that many. Laugh all you want


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Haha when I found out how big you guys actually are, I laughed. I would rather see you deadpool than spend any money on it. CVPS monthly income is 6-10 times BuyVMs monthly income.
> 
> Its not that I cant afford it, its not worth what Fran wants. How can anyone justify spending 7 figures when it only makes mid six figures? Would be a poor business decision.
> 
> ...


Month != Week.  Even then its still worth laughing at.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

I never said a week and if I did it was a typo.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

I like how he makes up shit as he goes


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothing is made up, everything I just said above is 100% truth


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

Prove it, bucko.  You have no information on us at all 

Btw - learn to properly crop your images.  I'm touched that you want to be just like me, though.  Not that you ever could, but oh well :3


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't think my body could physically consume that much food. I have proof of you size


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Nothing is made up, everything I just said above is 100% truth


You're not adding $50,000/month in hardware.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> You're not adding $50,000/month in hardware.


Do you have a justification for that? Or just talking out your arse


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

It's your lie.  You justify it, son.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Do you have a justification for that? Or just talking out your arse


That's uncanny!  I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Well its much higher than that now, but lets put it this way....
> 
> $50,000/ $3500 ( avg machine cost ) is only 14 machines added per month. Not that many. Laugh all you want


And already the story has changed from $50,000 per week to $50,000 per month.


----------



## Nick_A (Jan 28, 2014)

I was looking forward to seeing some funny posts in this thread and then I started crying about midway through page 2.

gg


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 28, 2014)

If @CVPS_Chris spent as much time monitoring his nodes as he did flexing his little epenis muscles then there wouldn't be people complaining today on WHT about being DDoSed from IPs assigned to CVPS.

Hey dumbass: 192.3.130.175 is being used in a DDoS flood.  http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=8997223


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

Just to shut you little kiddies up, here is a look at December and this is as personal as it will get.

Cant wait to see the made up stuff you have to say about it! opcorn:


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Just to shut you little kiddies up, here is a look at December and this is as personal as it will get.
> 
> Cant wait to see the made up stuff you have to say about it! opcorn:



This is good!  I'm not familiar with the CC control panel.  Does the grey block indicate that that order is paid?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Just to shut you little kiddies up, here is a look at December and this is as personal as it will get.
> 
> Cant wait to see the made up stuff you have to say about it! opcorn:



Not likely to shut anyone up for a couple of reasons. 

1.Are those single SSD drive servers CVPS SSD nodes?

2. When you said you're "adding $50K in hardware per month" did you actually mean you're reselling $50K worth of ColoCrossing's hardware per month (i.e. do you actually own the hardware)?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

He's one of CC's VPS branches.  You think he's actually paying cost on all that?

Instead of trying to make himself look important here, maybe he and his parent company should be resolving that WHT issue.  Oh... that's right, he's banned from WHT


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> This is good!  I'm not familiar with the CC control panel.  Does the grey block indicate that that order is paid?


Yes the grey means it has been delivered and 100% paid.



DomainBop said:


> Not likely to shut anyone up for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1.Are those single SSD drive servers CVPS SSD nodes?
> 
> 2. When you said you're "adding $50K in hardware per month" did you actually mean you're reselling $50K worth of ColoCrossing's hardware per month (i.e. do you actually own the hardware)?


No they are not single drives. We use 8.

We also own all hardware.



Aldryic C said:


> He's one of CC's VPS branches.  You think he's actually paying cost on all that?
> 
> Instead of trying to make himself look important here, maybe he and his parent company should be resolving that WHT issue.  Oh... that's right, he's banned from WHT


Dustin, your so dumb its pathetic haha. ColoCrossing does not own any percentage or any part what so ever of New Wave NetConnect LLC and any sub company.

Its funny how we go from a company that is "so small" and "failing" to instantly "oh your owned by someone else". Stay with one story. Its funny how you jump from story to story. I provided proof and you have nothing constructive to say, instead you change you stand.

You know it is possible that you are wrong. I know you will never admit that, but every time I show you information you dont even deserve to see, you write it off and start on another tangent because you were defeated.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Do you have a justification for that? Or just talking out your arse


whoa what just happened here


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

texteditor said:


> whoa what just happened here


They got schooled. Thats about it. Threads dead since they cant respond with fabricated lies when actual facts are presented.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> They got schooled. Thats about it. Threads dead since they cant respond with fabricated lies when actual facts are presented.


Is that what happened? I can't tell anymore, pretty sure the irony of your post made me lose my goddamn mind


----------



## drmike (Jan 28, 2014)

There is a lot of foul and unclear stuff.  The CC portal proves orders are placed, not ownership and not cash flow/spend.

People should have doubts about how CC operates and point at CVPS.   Been lots of lies and outright fabrications.  The critics aren't baseless accusers.  I won't go dig up the steaming pile of oops and I told yous... Personal courtesy this time and hey, I reward good behavior, doing better.

What I see Chris say about nodes and "investments" in hardware is improvement and ideally customer experience/satisfaction occurs.

But I'll remind folks, TOPIC IS FUTURE DEADPOOL WAGERS.  If others want to banter about CVPS + CC then cool, thread split request and cleanup on aisle #3.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder what the colour of the sky is in Ferbozzi's little fantasy world


----------



## texteditor (Jan 28, 2014)

Green, the color of money (or envy)


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

Chocolate, just like yours


----------



## texteditor (Jan 28, 2014)

For reals though, [email protected] is my favorite prediction so far, I'd put money on it.

Somehow "Give away all your VC money as free credit so people can mine FartCoins all day" has a very limited timescale to it as a business strategy


----------



## drmike (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Chocolate, just like yours


Funny, made me smile.  @jarland is up for 20 chocolates to curry favor...  Cheap..  LET thread, current.


----------



## tchen (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll chime in along with the few others so far that providers contributing other provider names to this list are playing the *dick move*.  I don't care if everyone else hates those being named, whether you think "they deserve it", or whatever floats your boat - this crap doesn't promote a 'friendly board'.

You've still got a gripe?  Start up another thread in The Pub.  Name dropping in a dead-pool wager thread is the most passive aggressive wussy thing I've seen this year.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

That's why Ferbozzi was so eager to step up and run his mouth   It's easy for him to be a pretend superman hiding behind a monitor - he never did have the balls to come say any of this to our face while we were in Buffalo. <_<


----------



## texteditor (Jan 28, 2014)

Also Sonwebhost 2018 - Deadpools after Mark is sent to prison after kidnapping his postman because "God told him to". Miraculously stays solvent up until this event.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 28, 2014)

tchen said:


> I'll chime in along with the few others so far that providers contributing other provider names to this list are playing the *dick move*.  I don't care if everyone else hates those being named, whether you think "they deserve it", or whatever floats your boat - this crap doesn't promote a 'friendly board'.
> 
> You've still got a gripe?  Start up another thread in The Pub.  Name dropping in a dead-pool wager thread is the most passive aggressive wussy thing I've seen this year.


I don't agree, because having a "dead pool" goes back years on LET.  In my mind, LET _created_ the low end community (and then proceeded to piss on it, but that's a different story and why we're all here instead) and so enjoying some of the earliest traditions strikes me as just fine.

With the exception of jerks/ripoffs, I hope every provider has a bright, successful future.

But some are clearly not going to.  I doubt GVH will see 2015.  I'm wondering about HVH.  I don't really care about either but I'm picky about hosts.

ServerCrate isn't one I'd bet on, either.  Not only does the owner seem to constantly attract heat (in the form of massive DDOS attacks) on the net, he also is a kid and who knows what he'll want to do with his life 3 years ago.  That's true of lots of people, but I suspect Francisco/Aldryic, KuJoe, mitgib, etc. will still be in the hosting game 3 years from now.

Grepped my mail archives the other day and stumbled on an (arctic?) blast from the past: HostPolar.  Checked and they're still around, but that template hasn't changed in years.  Who knows how much business they do.  They were bought a couple years ago.  I had a VPS with them and it was nice, but the owner was running everything himself, taking tickets at 3am, etc., then got burned out and sold it.

I'm still amazed DirectSpace is still in business.  But I've said that for a long time.  I find it weird that I've never run into any of their people (the Portland IT community is sizeable but not huge)...then again, maybe they're physically located elsewhere and only use PDX for a datacenter.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I'm still amazed DirectSpace is still in business.  But I've said that for a long time.  I find it weird that I've never run into any of their people (the Portland IT community is sizeable but not huge)...then again, maybe they're physically located elsewhere and only use PDX for a datacenter.


DSN doesn't really have _people_, per se.  There's Ed, who pretty much runs everything;  and John, whose pocketbook floats the operation (seems to be a recurring trend there...).  Not sure if Ed outsources, or just forces folks to wait on support when he's not around.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jan 28, 2014)

Crissic - Never


BuyVM - Never


ChicagoVPS - 2015, 2016 at the latest


ColoCrossing/shell companies - 2017 at latest


The way the rep of CVPS, and CC is going, it's only a matter of time before IRS, FBI, and FTC come knocking at their door.


----------



## drmike (Jan 28, 2014)

tchen said:


> I'll chime in along with the few others so far that *providers contributing other provider names to this list* are playing the dick move.


Long been my gripe, providers taking public dumps on other providers.  Competition is a sin or something like that.

But some of the issues at hand, long defined, sketchy, lots of built up earned aggression.  Yeah would be more swell to see customers comment instead.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh!  I almost forgot my absolute favorite:

http://vpsbycall.com/

I'm not sure they really qualify for a dead pool because it's my strong suspicion they have yet to "award" a VPS, so...


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That's why Ferbozzi was so eager to step up and run his mouth   It's easy for him to be a pretend superman hiding behind a monitor - he never did have the balls to come say any of this to our face while we were in Buffalo. <_<


Your words were " We do not want Chris to know when we are there, or have him around". I wanted to meet you, I even talked to Fran about it. Stop playing pussy foot, your the one missing the balls, Im sure you haven't seen yours in quite some time anyway.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 29, 2014)

lol epic


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 29, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Oh!  I almost forgot my absolute favorite:
> 
> http://vpsbycall.com/
> 
> I'm not sure they really qualify for a dead pool because it's my strong suspicion they have yet to "award" a VPS, so...


I forgot about them.    (for anyone who missed the worst idea ever >  http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/13686/vpsbycall-free-vps-over-the-phone-1-5-gb-ram-20-gb-hdd-100-mbps-unmetered


----------



## peterw (Jan 29, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> If rumours can kill your company, there's something wrong with either your business model, or your attitude towards (potential) customers. Personally I consider transparency quite a bit more important than "protecting poorly run companies from falling apart". Not to mention that closing a thread doesn't actually make rumours go away.


Rumors killed a lot of people and companies. Lies do the same. The mob believes everything if enough people telling the same bulls**t.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Your words were " We do not want Chris to know when we are there, or have him around". I wanted to meet you, I even talked to Fran about it. Stop playing pussy foot, your the one missing the balls, Im sure you haven't seen yours in quite some time anyway.


I can't imagine why they wouldn't want to meet you...


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I can't imagine why they wouldn't want to meet you...


I LOVE when other folks retain some of the endless funnies and/or use search.

So much has been said about some companies that when customers buy from them then complain about the shady dealings I facepalm.  Clearly, some companies are doing business based on their unreal offers and little else credibility, ability, customer service, quality of service, etc.   Not pointing any fingers, but I often do.

DirectSpace, whoever picked them, yeppers, overdue obituary.

So who else do we find dying or soon to go?


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 29, 2014)

Personally, I'm confused as to why Santrex is still alive - or well, the website is, anyway, boasting "500 GBPS DDoS protection". Did they deadpool or not?



tchen said:


> Business case studies 101.  Tylenol.


Huh?



CVPS_Chris said:


> Its funny how we go from a company that is "so small" and "failing" to instantly "oh your owned by someone else".


The two are not mutually exclusive.



peterw said:


> The mob believes everything if enough people telling the same bulls**t.


Nope.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Your words were " We do not want Chris to know when we are there, or have him around". I wanted to meet you, I even talked to Fran about it. Stop playing pussy foot, your the one missing the balls, Im sure you haven't seen yours in quite some time anyway.


Actually, Fran's exact words were:



> There should be exactly 0 issues on the professionalism side but I highly recommend you tell Fabozzi to go play in his sand box at home for the day. Aldryic has a pretty high boiing point, but I wouldn't put it past Chris to try to get under someones skin.


Nice try on twisting the truth, though.  You can make all the claims and stories you want - bottom line is that we were there, you weren't.  Not even your daddy Biloh had the guts to face us in person, sending two techs to do the handoff instead.


----------



## maounique (Jan 29, 2014)

I actually said there will be big failures this year since half of last year.

I wwould not go as far as naming names but i can easily guess the failure and aquisition rates will go higher as time goes by until somewhere in the middle of this year. Then I do not know but we are all in for some surprises.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> I LOVE when other folks retain some of the endless funnies and/or use search.
> 
> So much has been said about some companies that when customers buy from them then complain about the shady dealings I facepalm.  Clearly, some companies are doing business based on their unreal offers and little else credibility, ability, customer service, quality of service, etc.   Not pointing any fingers, but I often do.
> 
> ...


*Idiots* who don't bother to even conduct a Google search on a VPS company before going with them is an *idiot*.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jan 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Your words were " We do not want Chris to know when we are there, or have him around". I wanted to meet you, I even talked to Fran about it. Stop playing pussy foot, your the one missing the balls, Im sure you haven't seen yours in quite some time anyway.


How did this thread get off topic? opcorn:


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 29, 2014)

FHN-Eric said:


> How did this thread get off topic? opcorn:


Infected by LE* disease


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 29, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I forgot about them.    (for anyone who missed the worst idea ever >  http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/13686/vpsbycall-free-vps-over-the-phone-1-5-gb-ram-20-gb-hdd-100-mbps-unmetered


Holy cow, someone actually listened to 70 hours worth of ads (per month) to get one.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> If he was anything other than scared of us, he wouldn't have tried to buy us out several times now.  Sad news for him though... he simply can't afford BuyVM.



I don't think you would want to sell it to him anyways. Then again, with his owning more than 50% of the market, the FTC would step in and stop it!


----------



## drmike (Jan 31, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Oh!  I almost forgot my absolute favorite:
> 
> http://vpsbycall.com/
> 
> I'm not sure they really qualify for a dead pool because it's my strong suspicion they have yet to "award" a VPS, so...


Dumbest idea ever.   How many hours of listening to commercials on your phone does it take to receive a free VPS?

5000 minutes of listening at .80 credits per minute = 4000 minutes = 66.67 hours...

Spending 4 hours a day listening in and racking up your cellular bill will take 17 days.

Somehow I feel this whole things must be operated by Verizon/AT&T/Sprint/T-Mobile/etc. to run up phone bills.


----------



## drmike (Jan 31, 2014)

*"If he was anything other than scared of us, he wouldn't have tried to buy us out several times now. Sad news for him though... he simply can't afford BuyVM."*

He / them can't afford to buy RamNode either and I am certain they tried.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 31, 2014)

drmike said:


> Dumbest idea ever.   How many hours of listening to commercials on your phone does it take to receive a free VPS?
> 
> 5000 minutes of listening at .80 credits per minute = 4000 minutes = 66.67 hours...
> 
> ...


The best part of that whole story is the vpsbycall guy saying "hey, you can just dial and if you don't listen, well the advertisers won't know."

Of course, he's saying that in public.

I'm curious to know who/what would advertise with the obvious knowledge that no one is going to listen...but not curious enough to sign up


----------



## drmike (Jan 31, 2014)

It's funny that vpsbycall is yet another Toronto address.  Another mail drop / rental box at an address with various soiled things...   Every time I see Toronto I wonder which idiot it is behind something    Sad the sheer amount of BS coming out of there... Disproportionally so.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 31, 2014)

drmike said:


> *"If he was anything other than scared of us, he wouldn't have tried to buy us out several times now. Sad news for him though... he simply can't afford BuyVM."*
> 
> He / them can't afford to buy RamNode either and I am certain they tried.


He's saving up his pennies to buy a datacenter.

Chris stated there that ChicagoVPS is closing, but whenever asked, he dodges the question and refuses to answer.  Meanwhile, they continue to take 3-year subscriptions.  Classy.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 31, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> Personally, I'm confused as to why Santrex is still alive - or well, the website is, anyway, boasting "500 GBPS DDoS protection". Did they deadpool or not?


They were bought by BalticServers months back with all their assets (RIPE IPs etc)


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 31, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> He's saving up his pennies to buy a datacenter.
> 
> Chris stated there that ChicagoVPS is closing, but whenever asked, he dodges the question and refuses to answer.  Meanwhile, they continue to take 3-year subscriptions.  Classy.


Tonight's trivia question: what VPS company name fits in the black rectangle?


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 31, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> Tonight's trivia question: what VPS company name fits in the black rectangle?


Not a fixed-width font, but I'd say it's either six characters long or contains a skinny letter (e.g., "l").

Also from the LET thread:

http://puu.sh/6EuUS.png/ss%20%282014-01-30%20at%2008.00.40%29.png

http://puu.sh/6EuU2.png/ss%20%282014-01-30%20at%2008.00.24%29.png


----------



## MartinD (Jan 31, 2014)

Back on topic please folks


----------



## MannDude (Feb 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Back on topic please folks


This.

We all know and love Chris but don't give him anymore attention than he deserves. This thread by nature isn't very positive so don't make it worse.


----------



## Flapadar (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm a little surprised this thread exists here rather than somewhere like LET. And then I was even more surprised when it turned into a CVPS VS BuyVM shit throwing contest.

Are we really debating who's going to go bankrupt?


----------



## MannDude (Feb 1, 2014)

Flapadar said:


> I'm a little surprised this thread exists here rather than somewhere like LET. And then I was even more surprised when it turned into a CVPS VS BuyVM shit throwing contest.
> 
> Are we really debating who's going to go bankrupt?


Good point.

I just skimmed from page 1 to here, and this isn't the direction I want vpsBoard to go in. 

Locked.  :lock:


----------

